# General > Gardening >  My back aches!

## Rheghead

I've been busy in the garden this weekend and I feel like Allan Titchmarsh!  I'm doing a Japanesey style of garden.  I created it with my wife from Friday afternoon.  It is amazing how once you get going the time flies past.  It has cost a small fortune but I think it will be worth it once I am sat in front of it with a tinny in me mit.

----------


## 2little2late

That's the joys of gardening. Nothing more to boost your confidence when you see the finished product.

Hope everything goes well and you get many years of satisfaction from gardening. I certainly do. It's hard work I know, but I find gardening very therapeutic.

Good luck.

----------


## Mother Bear

Wow Rheghead thats lovely! You have worked hard! Did you make the little wooden bridge yourself from scratch?
I am sure you will get lots of pleasure form sitting out there in the warmer months to come. Well done!

----------


## Rheghead

Thank you for your comments, I bought the bridge from Castletown garden centre.  I have to get a few more plants yet, a gunnera perhaps to give it a backdrop? :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

Thats gorgeous rheghead  :Smile:  You need a really large japanese maple in there... wanna do my garden????

----------


## krieve

That smart rheghead when you are finished your garden you can come and do mine lol

----------


## unicorn

I would like a mediterranean style garden please  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## angela5

wow! wonderful garden rheghead i really need to get my hands stuck into mine..i know how you feel about the backache..i usually put a hotwater bottle down my back on the cold mornings in the garden helps take the ache out..

----------


## Rheghead

> You need a really large japanese maple in there


I have heard that gardening shops in Caithness don't stock Japanese maples because of the harsh winds that we get, they only like sheltered places.  The garden is quite sheltered so it might be worth a try it would be nice to get one thanks!

----------


## unicorn

I remeber seeing some beauties in a garden centre in Inverness but it was ages ago and they were expensive but so so pretty...... definately the finishing touch  there, and if you need any more rocks give me a shout I have some nice ones needing a home been around my hedging for ages  but I am gonna plant some new hedging so need to get rid they are about a foot x 1 1/2 most of them grey with pretty white bits runing through them.

----------


## pie2000

I had a bonnie red one last year that i think i bought local in thurso but like you said rheghead it did get wind damaged so after it recovers in the green house i will have to find somewhere more sheltered. I believe they do well only in pots up here so you can move them indoors over the frost.

----------


## janette

I keep Japanese Maples in pots.  Shelter them in winter, and gradually introduce them to the elements.   The leaves to take a battering, but they will survive.

----------


## pie2000

Thank you Janette. There was no leaves left at all on mine due to the wind. Opps. There did seem to be life left so popped it to the greenhouse and crossed my fingers for this year.

----------


## janette

and don't droon the plant in water, and never leave any plant sitting with their feet in water.   How would like it if you're feet were always wet?

I can be an awful pain, on the subject of plants and gardens

----------


## Julia

> I've been busy in the garden this weekend and I feel like Allan Titchmarsh!  I'm doing a Japanesey style of garden.  I created it with my wife from Friday afternoon.  It is amazing how once you get going the time flies past.  It has cost a small fortune but I think it will be worth it once I am sat in front of it with a tinny in me mit.


But where will you plug in your pc?  

On a serious note tho your garden is really lovely!

----------


## Rheghead

> But where will you plug in your pc?


I will plug it into the 'digitalis' for the signal ::  




> On a serious note tho your garden is really lovely!


Thank you, but I just helped with the donkey work, the better-half is the real brains behind it.  It is far from finished yet and it may expand.

----------

